# Alot of damage from Stem Maggots will 12% Lamba-Cyhalothrin work?



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I knew I had a little damage when I checked Friday but wow I cant believe how much more today.I just sprayed 3 oz. per acre of Silencer which has 12% lamba-Cy.The worst damage is in rows and it looks like I had a frost.I have the Vaughns variety.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That'll do it.....good luck, may take a repeat application in a few days. Best to spray before it gets that far along, better late than never however....they move fast being they're airborne


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Most people here do not notice and blame the frosty look on lack of rain.

I sprayed for them last week.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

I am using Grizzly at 3oz per acre with a repeat spray in about 5 to 7 days. It's been tough trying to break the cycle of the flies. I am spraying today.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JayTN said:


> I am using Grizzly at 3oz per acre with a repeat spray in about 5 to 7 days. It's been tough trying to break the cycle of the flies. I am spraying today.


I have been fighting them since early summer. Since they are new here I am not sure there has been enough time to figure out the formula.

I know all of the Bermuda growers here are very frustrated. Bermuda is the king of horse hays locally. It is the bread and butter for many hay growers around here. Some have just thrown their hands up in the air. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

This is the first year fighting them here also, and what a nightmare they are. They are all over my yard and around my barn lot where I don't have enough room for the spray rig. And am pretty sure all over my neighbors yards as well. Like armyworms aren't bad enough, now we have these. I was even talking to one of the local doctors yesterday and he asked what I was about to go spray for. He described what the local football and soccer fields looked like this weekend and even they are covered up by the flies.

I have talked to everyone locally and nobody knows what to do with them. I have read every University study I can find and still nothing much better than to spray and repeat. If I can make it through my last cutting this week, I will have a game plan for next year. It will be like controlling pinkeye in our cattle. You will have to make sure anyone near you does there part to control the pests.

My plan will be to spray my yard and barn lot with a residual pesticide like for ornamentals, so when the maggot starts eating he dies. I will also talk to my neighbors and explain to them what's going on and ask to spray their yards. I will also be looking for something I can spread as granules or spray that has a residual that's good for more than a few minutes like most sprays are. I was talking to the local Co-Op spray guru and he said I could try Besiege but if I am not mistaken it was nearly $700 a bottle and could still not really tell me if it would do much better versus $95 for the Grizzly. I can spray several times for the price difference. I can see this is going to be an ongoing battle that I am not looking forward to.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

University of Georgia has some good info about stem maggot control. This is going to be a tough battle for years I think. It is hard to spray for something you don't see. sounds like we are going to have to spray after second and third cutting just to try to control them with repeat applications also.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> University of Georgia has some good info about stem maggot control. This is going to be a tough battle for years I think. It is hard to spray for something you don't see. sounds like we are going to have to spray after second and third cutting just to try to control them with repeat applications also.


That's because we've had them for about 5-6 years......even with the research, it's still spray with pyrethroids. 
No majic bullet for em.....flying insects are hard to control period, this fly is even harder than normal. 
I had a friend that sprayed with duponts newer chemical meant for army worms and such....has some residual. Of course at $17 an acre it ought to have some residual......he swore by it last year, never has a problem. So he tried to duplicate it this year.......they wore him out.

Best thing is to watch those fields, perhaps put up fly traps for early detection, and then spray when needed. I did change out my spray tips to get a finer smaller droplet spray.....jury still out on whether that works or not, figured it was worth a try......


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

They really attacked the small patches of common Bermuda in my field.


----------



## johndeeregreen (May 17, 2012)

broadriverhay said:


> University of Georgia has some good info about stem maggot control. This is going to be a tough battle for years I think. It is hard to spray for something you don't see. sounds like we are going to have to spray after second and third cutting just to try to control them with repeat applications also.


I haven't tried silencer but I heard it work good and would last up 21 days.


----------



## johndeeregreen (May 17, 2012)

Does anybody have a boomless sprayer for hay fields and like it? And does the wind have to be calm or can it be a little breeze and still do a good job?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

johndeeregreen said:


> Does anybody have a boomless sprayer for hay fields and like it? And does the wind have to be calm or can it be a little breeze and still do a good job?


I don't use a boomless sprayer but I'm sure it would be ok for stem maggots......a little breeze is OK (unless spraying herbicides) I would avoid spraying anything in windy conditions.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I usa a 200 gallon boomless sprayer. I have a T-Jet. I like it and feel it does a good job.

I believe it is being recommended for everyone to go to larger droplets due to less drift. This is for booms and boomless.


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

A link and a couple of articles on the maggot...

http://foragefax.tamu.edu/2015/07/08/bermudagrass-stem-maggot/


----------

